# What kind of a printer and paper for labels?



## Nelka (Jan 17, 2022)

I would like to start printing labels for my soap instead of handwriting labels. In which direction I should look ?

Of course I would like to have my labels in colour . I don't mind regular paper however I would like to have possibilities to print on the sticker paper.
I tried to look at it in the internet however there's so many options that I got lost with it.
What do you guys use to print your labels ( printer and paper). I would highly appreciate your help with it!


Have a good day all


----------



## AliOop (Jan 17, 2022)

I use the free label designer at OnlineLabels.com. I also have them print the labels and ship them to me, but I'm in the US, so I don't know if that option is feasible for you.


----------



## Nelka (Jan 18, 2022)

AliOop said:


> I use the free label designer at OnlineLabels.com. I also have them print the labels and ship them to me, but I'm in the US, so I don't know if that option is feasible for you.


Thank you, I will have a look if they have options for Europe otherwise I will check some similar companies


----------



## TheGecko (Jan 18, 2022)

First time I printed labels I used a combination of good and inexpensive quality labels.  Get good quality labels.

For my Ingredients label, I just used a standard 'address' label.  Since I pretty much just use one recipes and there are no requires in my country (USA) to detail scents and colorants, I can just buy a package of xx labels and print them all in one go.

For my front labels, it's been an adventurer since I'm kind of picky. I did find the labels I wanted at Online Labels so I second @AliOop and they do ship internationally. They have a huge range of labels sizes, shapes and paper so you should be able to find something. Once you order, you have free access to their label designer and you can import your own fonts into it. The software is 'online' and is fairly easy to work with. 

Now my preference would be to have my sheets pre-printed with everything but the name of the soap and then I would just run them through my printer when I'm ready to box up my soap, but they currently do not have that option with the labels I selected.


----------



## Rsapienza (Jan 18, 2022)

Canva has tons of design option that are free. You can enter your measurements and save your design and then go wherever you want for printing or print your own.


----------



## Nelka (Jan 18, 2022)

Rsapienza said:


> Canva has tons of design option that are free. You can enter your measurements and save your design and then go wherever you want for printing or print your own.


Thank you, I will def check it!


----------



## MelissaG (Jan 25, 2022)

Laser printer and labels. I'm using online labels but their glue seems to be slowly losing quality.


----------



## Michelle0803 (Jan 25, 2022)

We use a laser printer and labels from online labels.  We have tried other labels but like the labels from online labels best.  The prices are pretty reasonable, quick shipping and good quality.  We haven't had any issues so far.


----------



## Ford (Jan 26, 2022)

Hi, I am trying/looking to use the "Avery brand" from the office supply store. Using there design software. I can print at home, maybe?


----------



## MelissaG (Jan 27, 2022)

Ford said:


> Hi, I am trying/looking to use the "Avery brand" from the office supply store. Using there design software. I can print at home, maybe?


Yes, avery is good, just expensive. Easy to get though.


----------



## Kellysuds (Jan 27, 2022)

Yes. I use Avery for all my products. Great design templates to choose and easy to use.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 27, 2022)

I used these labels the last couple of years I sold soap. They do not stick to the soap as bad as Avery labels would. Because I did so many weekly markets packing and unpacking soaps my labels would get really beat-up so I put them under my shrink wrap. When I discovered these labels I loved them in my laser and Epson Tank Ink Jet Printer, they printed very nice in color and do not stick badly to my soaps. Plus they are much cheaper than Avery Laser labels which I used for years. Amazon.com

I forgot to mention I always used Microsoft Publisher for designing my labels, but we did have our logo and designs down from a graphic artist. I would also purchase graphics to use at times.


----------



## MelissaG (Feb 2, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> I used these labels the last couple of years I sold soap. They do not stick to the soap as bad as Avery labels would. Because I did so many weekly markets packing and unpacking soaps my labels would get really beat-up so I put them under my shrink wrap. When I discovered these labels I loved them in my laser and Epson Tank Ink Jet Printer, they printed very nice in color and do not stick badly to my soaps. Plus they are much cheaper than Avery Laser labels which I used for years. Amazon.com
> 
> I forgot to mention I always used Microsoft Publisher for designing my labels, but we did have our logo and designs down from a graphic artist. I would also purchase graphics to use at times.


That's an incredible price.


----------



## GracieRose (Jun 8, 2022)

I also use Avery tp design the labels but I print my own labels off my printer.


----------



## JoyfulSudz (Jun 9, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> I used these labels the last couple of years I sold soap. They do not stick to the soap as bad as Avery labels would. Because I did so many weekly markets packing and unpacking soaps my labels would get really beat-up so I put them under my shrink wrap. When I discovered these labels I loved them in my laser and Epson Tank Ink Jet Printer, they printed very nice in color and do not stick badly to my soaps. Plus they are much cheaper than Avery Laser labels which I used for years. Amazon.com


Do you stick the labels directly on the soap?  So the soap is basically unwrapped with a stick-on label?


----------



## Nelka (Jun 17, 2022)

JoyfulSudz said:


> Do you stick the labels directly on the soap?  So the soap is basically unwrapped with a stick-on labe



To be honest I wanted to label the soap directly and bath bombs i wanna first to wrap in the plastic ( unfortunately ) and after add some stickers/ labels


----------



## GracieRose (Jun 18, 2022)

I cut strips of colored paper and wrap the soaps. The strips are wide enough that I can put the label on it.


----------

